# Smoked venison back strap



## devilmutt (Jan 21, 2013)

Well I thawed out a back strap and decided to try something diffrent with it. Usually my group wants it fried but I was itching to smoke. It came out so good, that I had to share.

Took a back strap, trimmed all silver skin off and cut in half













photo (800x598).jpg



__ devilmutt
__ Jan 21, 2013






Then i layered some bacon on one side













photo2 (800x598).jpg



__ devilmutt
__ Jan 21, 2013






next put the other half on top













photo3 (800x598).jpg



__ devilmutt
__ Jan 21, 2013






Always good with a good coating of yellow mustard and a heavy coat of rub













photo4 (800x598).jpg



__ devilmutt
__ Jan 21, 2013


















photo5 (800x598).jpg



__ devilmutt
__ Jan 21, 2013






Finally another layer of bacon on top and wrapped up snug with some butchers twine













photo7 (800x598).jpg



__ devilmutt
__ Jan 21, 2013






Smokers warmed up n ready to go... MMMMMM smoky goodness













photo8 (800x598).jpg



__ devilmutt
__ Jan 21, 2013






Smoked it at 215 till the internal temp was 150. Just right for that slight touch of pink that is so necessary for venison.













photo9 (800x598).jpg



__ devilmutt
__ Jan 21, 2013


















photo10 (800x598).jpg



__ devilmutt
__ Jan 21, 2013






Let me tell y'all. It was so tender that ya could cut it with a fork. I will be hard pressed to ever fry another. Dang it... Done made myself hungry again!


----------



## fpnmf (Jan 21, 2013)

Looks delicious!!

   Craig


----------



## themule69 (Jan 21, 2013)

i prefer smoked or grilled over fryed. i have deep fryed it whole. turned out good. but i guess i just like smoked better.

happy smoken.

david


----------



## wazzuqer (Jan 21, 2013)

That looks good. I did the tenderloin like that once and it turned out good. I like the idea of using the back strap makes me hungry looking at it...


----------



## 3roosters (Jan 29, 2020)

looks great. was checking the site to find  a smoke recipe for this. question, did you check the meat temp in the middle of the meat or basically in the middle were the bacon is?


----------

